
Osmocom Cellular Network Infrastructure - gjvc
https://osmocom.org/projects/cellular-infrastructure/wiki
======
ColanR
So, if we ever manage to get proper open-source control of the cellular radios
of random smartphones, would it be possible to use those cheap devices to
create a GSM mesh network?

~~~
lima
Not legally, since all of the frequencies in question require licensing and
most are allocated to mobile phone providers.

But yes, this is already possible, in fact, Osmocom has a fully open baseband
running on certain phone chipsets.

~~~
pabs3
Note that the Osmocom baseband project isn't aimed at end-user devices, only
at researchers. For example it runs part of the stack on the laptop the phone
is attached to.

------
laksdjfkasljdf
it's funny how we have two hundred dozen squared projects claiming their goal
is mesh networking to fight the police state du jour, while on the other hand
we have a bunch of badly known full scale GSM AGPL platforms. :/

------
ronsor
I used this once to configure a small GSM network using a LimeSDR.

------
zaptrem
Has anyone started a project like this for LTE or 5G?

~~~
newhouseb
There are a couple projects of differing scope:

\- srsLTE ([https://www.srslte.com/](https://www.srslte.com/))

\- OpenAirInterface
([https://www.openairinterface.org/](https://www.openairinterface.org/))

I've successfully used srsENB as a base station, largely to generate "model"
LTE waveforms so that I could then decode them and verify my understanding.
srsLTE is quite well written code-wise and is actively improving/growing.
Seems to have a supportive single company and community behind it.

OpenAirInterface is more geared towards 5G research and is a lot more ad-hoc
in terms of documentation and capabilities.

~~~
hwelte
Please note: OpenAirInterface is _not_ open source software. Large parts of it
(particularly everything related to the RAN) are under a license that does not
comply with either DFSG, nor OSI Open Source Definition, nor the FSF Free
Software Definiton.

